# Natural Compound Boosts Muscle Growth 600%



## Z499 (May 4, 2013)

Healthy Lifestyles: Health and Wellness News that Matters to You - Muscle



I CALL BULLSHIT


----------



## PushAndPull (May 4, 2013)

I'm sure it is bullshit. Even if it's the real deal there is no reason to run out and buy it, because it will become the most popular supplement ever. Lots of new products claim greatness, then you never hear of them again...


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 4, 2013)

Z499 said:


> Healthy Lifestyles: Health and Wellness News that Matters to You - Muscle
> 
> 
> 
> I CALL BULLSHIT



 Some of the information on this site is dead on, "The gains in muscle size and strength I'm seeing with Cis9-T11 is *UNREAL.*.



UNREAL definitely qualifies gaining 3 lbs of muscle in 3 days (72) hour.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## gman10 (May 4, 2013)

typical load of shit.....that 1 dude in the pic w/ the skinny guy looks jacked as fuck....anyways, who's putting it out BPI?, sounds like 1 of their countless bullshit claims to their "products".....haha, or the "compound 20" ad from USP.....most of these ads are so fucking ridiculous, but they must pay good money to spread their bullshit.....


----------



## Night_Wolf (May 4, 2013)

You THINK is bullshit? 

99% of supplements are over priced bs.


----------



## Dr.G (May 4, 2013)

^^ most supplements are unnecessary ....been there and tried it all.....i am the kind who builds muscle if i sleep and after stopping all supplements at 52 i am building muscles as if  i am 20.......most supplements are BS, (the only thing that works are AAS and GH but then you are playing with fire and it is unhealthy), i guess it took me a while to realize it ....all you need is a healthy diet and the rest is how well you train, the amount of supplements needed and that are useful are really minimal.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 5, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> ^^ most supplements are unnecessary



Many supplements produce more hype than results.  However, some deliver on their promise.  

Creatine and caffeine are two supplements that enhance results and take one to the next level. 

Individuals who are content with present level of fitness are not inclined to see any value in supplements that work.  Those who want to push further appreciate their value.  




Dr.G said:


> ....been there and tried it all.....



Really, you have tried everything there is? 



Dr.G said:


> i am the kind who builds muscle if i sleep and after stopping all supplements at 52 i am building muscles as if  i am 20.......



You're dilusional if you believe that at 52 that you are building muscle as if you were 20.  



Dr.G said:


> (the only thing that works are AAS and GH but then you are playing with fire and it is unhealthy),



Anabolics are a medication.  Like any medication, you need to not use it recklessly. 

However, anabolics are not the monster they've been made out to be.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Justliftweights (May 5, 2013)

Isn't that as much as steroids?


----------



## Dr.G (May 6, 2013)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> Many supplements produce more hype than results.  However, some deliver on their promise.
> 
> Creatine and caffeine are two supplements that enhance results and take one to the next level.
> 
> ...


 sorry Kenny but gaining on steroids mean you have to stay on steroids otherwise all will be lost everybody knows that, cycling time after time is unhealthy average age of pro-bodybuilders is probably less than 50 although they are followed by doctors...but hell some are willing to take the risk + you have to constantly do tests etc... which is a pain and a waste of time when you can be doing more interesting things, i did it once but never saw the urge to do it gain, for me it is useless.
and sorry again yes at 52 i am getting quite good results without any supplements perhaps not like in my 20's but surely comparable to others in their 20's if not better, i am the kind who gains muscle easily.  
you are right about people being content with the slow progress will not be interested in supplements, and that is how it should be....everybody should be content , slow progress is the real deal, bodybuilding should never be about forced results and shortcuts unless someone is a pro which is again not a very smart job to be in.
unfortunately many take on bodybuilding for the wrong reasons and will go on using anything and believing anything just to get faster results.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 7, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> sorry Kenny but gaining on steroids mean you have to stay on steroids otherwise all will be lost everybody knows that,



*Clueless*

You are a bit cluless.  NOT all is lost.  Most of the muscle mass you gain is retained.  

There is some research that has demonstrated that fact.  



Dr.G said:


> cycling time after time is unhealthy average age of pro-bodybuilders is probably less than 50 although



Great inforamtion.  Now SHOW ME the bodies.  There must be a cemetary full of them.  So, you should have NO problem in coming up that that information, right????



Dr.G said:


> they are followed by doctors...but hell some are willing to take the risk + you have to constantly do tests etc... which is a pain and a waste of time when you can be doing more interesting things, i did it once but never saw the urge to do it gain, for me it is useless.



*You did it ONCE?* 

You did it ONCE and now you are a self crowned expert.  

Learning is a repetitive on going process.  That means doing something once does not tell you much of anything.  



Dr.G said:


> and sorry again yes at 52 i am getting quite good results without any supplements perhaps not like in my 20's but surely comparable to others in their 20's if not better, i am the kind who gains muscle easily.



*Hyperbolic Statements*

You are predisposed to making hyperbolic statement.  You previous statement was that you were gaining mucle better than a 20 year old.  

Now that you been confronted, you've backed off that.

The point is, once you basically lie about one thing it makes it hard to believe the next thing out of your mouth.  

Trust is had to gain and quickly lost.  

You comment about gaining muscle easily is an acceptable, plausable statement. 



Dr.G said:


> you are right about people being content with the slow progress will not be interested in supplements, and that is how it should be....everybody should be content , slow progress is the real deal, bodybuilding should never be about forced results and shortcuts unless someone is a pro which is again not a very smart job to be in.



*Reading Problem*

Evidenly, you have a reading problem.  You don't appear to comprehend word strung together in a sentence.  

My statement was the some individuals are content with doing the same thing, staying in the same place and never really getting any better.  That fine.  It is a personal choice.

However, some individuals are willing to work and use supplements that enhance their performance.  

*Force Results*

Pushing for another rep in a set could be construed as obtaining a "forced" traininig effect.  

Doing the minimum doesn't take you too far down the road in any endevor.   However, some individuals strive for mediocrity...which is fine.  

Other want to see if they can find their genetic potential or over achieve.  



Dr.G said:


> unfortunately many take on bodybuilding for the wrong reasons and will go on using anything and believing anything just to get faster results.



Athletes in general are NOT that bright.  Most of the book they read have more pictures than words.  

My problem with you is your limited knowledge and your petetuation of misinformation.  

I am a proponent of state the facts and then let other come to their own conclusions.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Popeye. (May 7, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> I'm sure it is bullshit. Even if it's the real deal there is no reason to run out and buy it, because it will become the most popular supplement ever. Lots of new products claim greatness, then you never hear of them again...



YEs I was going to say the same thing. LOTS of supplement bullshit every were promising the world....  BULLSHIT!
if it needs to be hyped up, leave it on the shelf...


----------



## Dr.G (May 7, 2013)

Kenny i am not going to debate with you but if your really dig you will find that most pros have health problems example ronnie coleman, nasser el sombati died last month, etc....the list is really too long ....it is a very well known fact that long term use of steroids in probodybuilding leads to heart and arteries problems, liver problems and so on .....but some people are willing to take the risks so be it...and research or not, all muscle gains will be lost if not more otherwise pros will stop taking stuff after a while, we all have seen it all around us there are no need for proofs. but again some like it,  so be it,  no need to be offended..i tried it once and saw got very nice results with anavar only half a cycle but in the end i decided that it is not worth it at all, it is against my concept of bodybuilding. i am not a fan of AAS but this does not make me anybody's enemy people are free as simple as that.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 7, 2013)

What is wrong with Ronnie Coleman that you attribute to steroids?


----------



## Dr.G (May 7, 2013)

^^ i believe he has serious liver problems  and could be other organs not sure but he is i some kind of trouble , i hope not, don't ask me how do i  know ..it is not from the internet and i won't tell how because of many reasons.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 7, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> Kenny i am not going to debate with you but if your really dig you will find that most pros have health problems example ronnie coleman, nasser el sombati died last month, etc....



*Burden of Proof*

The burden of proof is on your.  I am not hear dig up information for you.  

It is your responsibility to get off you behind and find the data that supports your premiss.  

Evidently, there are not enough bodies to support you statement.  So, you want me (someone) to help you.  LOL.  You are very entertaining. 



Dr.G said:


> the list is really too long ....



If it were truely that long, then you'd have been able to come up with more than two individuals. 



Dr.G said:


> it is a very well known fact that long term use of steroids in probodybuilding leads to heart and arteries problems, liver problems and so on .....but some people are willing to take the risks so be it...



*Obsure Statements*

The foundation of you statements are based on obsure generalize statements that you never back up.  

"It is well know..."  REALLY.  

*Dr Norm Fost (M.D)*

Might I suggest reviewing research articles an Dr Norm Fost and one of his hour presentation to a group from the American Medical Association on the misinforamtion on anabolic steriods. 

I have Fost information and presentation. 



Dr.G said:


> and research or not,



*Re-Inforcement of Misinformation*

"...researh or not.." means that unless you agree with it, it has NO value.  



Dr.G said:


> all muscle gains will be lost if not more otherwise pros will stop taking stuff after a while, we all have seen it all around us there are no need for proofs.



*More Misinformation*

You took (see below) anavar ONCE and now you are one of the leading experts on anabolics.  

Unfortunate, nothing you do once ever makes you and expert.  I went over that in a prior post but that was lost on you.  

*My Experience*

I used them from 1977 to 1988. an 11 year period.  I retained the majority of my gains.  So, have those that I trained with...as long as they continue to train.  

Those that stopped using them and STOPPED training lost what they had gained. 

*Resistance Training*

The same thing could be stated about resistance training.  ALL gains are LOST once you stop!!! 

*Take Home Message *

"There ain't NO free lunch.  Anything you want to keep or maintain in life, you have to continue to work on.  

The key to maintaining muscle mass and strength is to keep training.  

*ANABOLIC STEROIDS PROVIDE A COMPETITIVE EDGE IN POWERLIFTING YEARS AFTER DOPING HAS ENDED*

_The researchers found that while physical traces of the drug no longer remained, changes in the shoulder and quadriceps still gave lifters an advantage, years later.1_

The carryover effect is similar with bodybuilding as it is with Limit Strength athletes.  

However, reseach that isn't yours has no value or meaning.  


Dr.G said:


> but again some like it,  so be it,  no need to be offended..



*Offensive not Offended*

What I find offensive is someone who (YOU) is grossly unqualified spewing out misinformation.  

As Clint Eastwood once said, "Don't piss down my back and tell me it's raining."



Dr.G said:


> i tried it once and saw got very nice results with anavar only half a cycle but in the end i decided that it is not worth it at all,



*ONCE!!!*

You tried it once and now you are a leading authority on anabolics! 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 7, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> ^^ i believe he has serious liver problems  and could be other organs not sure but he is i some kind of trouble , i hope not, don't ask me how do i  know ..it is not from the internet and i won't tell how because of many reasons.



You're tarot card reading again, right? 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Swfl (May 7, 2013)

Wow Kenny your on a roll tonight!  I always enjoy your posts. What's your backstory.


----------



## Dr.G (May 8, 2013)

kenny i am an expert  on training but fortunately as you said i am no expert on using steroids that is because i am smart. the fact that i did not take steroids does not mean anything on my knowledge about steroids....most doctors expert on steroids are not steroid users i think...so using steroids or not does not make you an expert on steroids...in fact most steroid abusers are abusers because they ARE NO EXPERTS on steroids. you cited one doctor but you have millions who say the opposite..this is not even a subject worth the debate, facts are already established 100 years ago....now comes  a doctor here an article there funded by some steroid company will not change the facts. and i wish the subject stops there. this is not the subject of this thread.
As far as coleman is concerned i heard the man himself saying things about steroids that will really make some users think twice but i am not entitled to quote him by respect.
The subject here is about supplements and i personally think that most supplements are greatly overrated and are not necessary.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 9, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> kenny i am an expert  on training



Great! The post your credentials.  



Dr.G said:


> but fortunately as you said i am no expert on using steroids that is because i am smart.



Evidently, you were once stupid because you used them ONCE.  

the fact that i did not take steroids does not mean anything on my knowledge about steroids[/QUOTE]

However, it does mean you knowledge is one dimensional.  

It amount to you stating you're an expert on sex but ONLY had sex once.  



Dr.G said:


> ....most doctors expert on steroids are not steroid users i think



Think = Guessing.  Guessing is never good.  

I stated that Dr Norm Fost has several research article on anabolic.   There is a hour lecture that is online with Fost addressing an American Medicaal Association group.  

As per Fost, the health effects of anabolics are greatly over rated.  

I think (am guessing) that Fost never has taken them. 

I am sure you reserach articles can provide even greater depth on this topic.  When can you post them? 



Dr.G said:


> ...so using steroids or not does not make you an expert on steroids...



No, but it does give you first hand knowledge of how they work.  The best of both worlds is someone who has the book smarts and real world experience.  These inviduals provide greater understanding of how they work. 



Dr.G said:


> in fact most steroid abusers are abusers because they ARE NO EXPERTS on steroids.



I agree with you on this point.  The majority of individuals have no idea what they are doing. 



Dr.G said:


> you cited one doctor but you have millions who say the opposite..this is not even a subject worth the debate,



Medical doctors are morons when it comes to pharmaceuticals, nutrition, exercise physiology,  and physical therapy.  

Medical doctors have a "God" complex.  The believe they are experts at all of the above topics.  

However, medical doctors have at the most 6 hours of pharmacology and maybe 6 hours of nutrition education.  

*More Ambiguous Statements*

Since MILLIONS of doctors "say the opposite".  GREAT!!!

Then you should have no problem presenting research inforamtion from a few of these medical "Gods" who walk on water.  

I laugh and cry when I read the crap you spew out.   

*The Debate*

You emphatically stated this topic was NOT worth debating with me...yet, you keep trying.  

Bud come on, you have to come up with something more than vague innuendo.  




Dr.G said:


> facts are already established 100 years ago...



What facts???? 



Dr.G said:


> now comes  a doctor here an article there funded by some steroid company will not change the facts. and i wish the subject stops there. this is not the subject of this thread.



You "wished the subject to stop" a while back but you decided to keep this flap jack on the grill cookin'.  



Dr.G said:


> As far as coleman is concerned i heard the man himself saying things about steroids that will really make some users think twice but i am not entitled to quote him by respect.



I heard Coleman make some statement about you...however, out of respect for Coleman, I am unable to provide that information.  I am learning from you.  ) 



Dr.G said:


> The subject here is about supplements and i personally think that most supplements are greatly overrated and are not necessary.



I am glad you cleared that up.  I though you were selling Amway.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Dr.G (May 10, 2013)

whatever you like kenny i have no time for a word by word analysis kind of debate i have enough with that from my children .....and i just don't think it is necessary and definitely not applicable from your side to insinuate that i am a liar. Bodybuilding and supplements is not mathematics, it is a very subjective area where you can find many pros a cons for a given subject. i state my opinion and you state yours  and the reader decides, so no need for sarcasm or insinuations. and also no need to insult medical doctors in a general statement saying that they are morons with a god complex and know nothing about nutrition , exercise etc... i have a few doctor friends who can give your Dr. Norm Fost some lessons in that subject, generalizing like that is not appropriate from a man of your maturity.


----------



## Dr. Griffiths (May 11, 2013)

OK getting back to this new supplement this Cis9-T11 is just a new brand of CLA (conjugated linoleic acid)

Cis9-T11 is one of the two main isomers present in CLA  the other one being the T10-Cis12 form.

Cis9 -T11 is the isomer responsible for the anabolic effects of CLA while T10-Cis12 is the form responsible for its fat loss effects. In natural food sources the Cis9-T11 form is present in amounts up to 70 times higher than the other form but the processing of the oils to make purified supplements usually results in supplements containing equal amounts of the two forms.

The sales page for this new product doesn't contain any labelling information to say how much of each form is in it or even how much CLA is in each capsule (isn't that illegal?) but it seems unlikely that they have any new process to sell a purified Cis9-T11 form.

In summary looks like this is just another brand of CLA with some hyped up marketing.

By the way I actually do think CLA is a supplement worth using but it ISN'T going to give you steroid like results, here's an excerpt from my book on CLA - 

conjugated linoleic acid for fat loss and building muscle


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 11, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> whatever you like kenny i have no time for a word by word analysis kind of debate



You keep saying you have no time for debate and yet you keep coming back.  

However, to your credit you don't debate anything.  You standard reply is, "It's true because I said so."  



Dr.G said:


> i have enough with that from my children .....





I guess that is an illustration of a "Passive Agressive" insult.  lol  Ouch!

So, you are reply to them is, "It true because I said so."  



Dr.G said:


> and i just don't think it is necessary and definitely not applicable from your side to insinuate that i am a liar.



You're uneducated and clueless.  You are not a liar.  Feel better know?  



Dr.G said:


> Bodybuilding and supplements is not mathematics, it is a very subjective area where you can find many pros a cons for a given subject. i state my opinion and you state yours  and the reader decides, so no need for sarcasm or insinuations.



What I find offensive are individuals, such as yourself, who anonint themselves as experts in an area they have a limited amount of knowledge.  

They pointificate their rhetoric as at the gospel accoring to them, you in this instant.  



Dr.G said:


> and also no need to insult medical doctors in a general statement saying that they are morons with a god complex and know nothing about nutrition , exercise etc...



Wow, I hit a nerve there, didn't I?  As the saying goes, "The truth hurts".

Medical doctors have very little knowledge in nutrition, exercise, physical therapy and pharmaceuticals.  

That fact is resonated by the fact that medical doctors have very little formal education in these subjects.  

At MOST, they have 6 hours of nutrition and 6 hours of pharmacology.  So, does 6 hour of formal study in a subject make you an expert.   

If so, I along with a few others on this message board fall into the genius catagory.



Dr.G said:


> i have a few doctor friends who can give your Dr. Norm Fost some lessons in that subject,



Let my retort to you in you own word on you statement about Fost: 

"...no need to insult medical doctors in a general statement..."

"...generalizing like that is not appropriate from a man of your maturity."

What is interesting is how you find my statements insuling, yet you do the same but since you a "God" it is ok?  

What is also interesting that you have NO idea of who Fost is, you've NEVER read one of his researh article...YET, you have anointed yourself (again) as a expert of Fost research.    

How is ANYONE (meaning YOU) able to address information you have NEVER seen?   

Oh yea, you're a omniscient "God".  I am sure you could clean up in Las Vegas.  



Dr.G said:


> generalizing like that is not appropriate from a man of your maturity.



 Okay, more "Passive Agressive" stuff. 

You can insult me but I can't insult you.  Please sir, may I have another?  

You have NO idea of who I am so you assessment of me is amuzing.  

*GENERALIZATING*

That is like "The pot calling the kettle black?"  

You are the KING of generilizing.  You have provided NOTHING to back up your postion.  

You statement revolve around vague innuendo.

You know thing but cannot tell us how.  You have heard things from Ronny Coleman but you can't tell us what.  Millions of doctors (all nameless) have come to conclusions...yet you have yet to provide any.  

Okay, let me revise my "generalizing" statement about doctors. 

You statements are heaviy skewed toward moronicism.  You have limited knowledge in this area.  

Is that better? 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Dr.G (May 11, 2013)

again whatever you want kenny,  but as far as calling me " uneducated " i think i did not earn my title as Dr by reading articles on google. medical doctors i know did not get their degrees with 6 hours of pharmacology and etc... they studied about 12 years if not more in college and wrote dozens of articles, the ones you educate yourself with on google.


----------



## dave 236 (May 11, 2013)

Dr. Griffiths said:


> OK getting back to this new supplement this Cis9-T11 is just a new brand of CLA (conjugated linoleic acid)
> 
> Cis9-T11 is one of the two main isomers present in CLA  the other one being the T10-Cis12 form.
> 
> ...


Pulled straight from google! Please? Please enlighten us with any articles you've personally written pertaining to training or anything that was peer reviewed. Until then you remain a pseudo intellectual b.s artist. Oh and while you're at it post a few pics of your marvelous 52 better than a 20 year old physic. Thanks.


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr. Griffiths (May 12, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Pulled straight from google! Please? Please enlighten us with any articles you've personally written pertaining to training or anything that was peer reviewed. Until then you remain a pseudo intellectual b.s artist. Oh and while you're at it post a few pics of your marvelous 52 better than a 20 year old physic. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



Hi Dave, that article is written by me personally, it's an extract from my published book on sport supplements. All the articles on the web site are also by me personally, I try and make all the articles science based and provide references to the studies at the end of most of the articles. Sorry I can't provide any photos of my 52 year old physique as I am not yet 52!!

Are you confusing me with the other poster in this thread Dr.G?

Similar user name but not me.


----------



## dave 236 (May 12, 2013)

Dr. Griffiths said:


> Hi Dave, that article is written by me personally, it's an extract from my published book on sport supplements. All the articles on the web site are also by me personally, I try and make all the articles science based and provide references to the studies at the end of most of the articles. Sorry I can't provide any photos of my 52 year old physique as I am not yet 52!!
> 
> Are you confusing me with the other poster in this thread Dr.G?
> 
> Similar user name but not me.



Yes that is what happened. My apologies as i certainly didnt mean to insult you or imply what that you're a pseudo anything. He however is a different story. I shall read read those articles on the site before making further judgements on you. Im going to have to pay closer attention in the future to screen names lol. 
.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave 236 (May 12, 2013)

As an educated person, i have 2 degrees and am working on a 3rd, i still hold that being a doctor alone in no way qualifies anyone as an expert on training, supplements or even pharmacology for that matter. Ive trained plenty of Doctors and other health professionals over the yrs and very few of them knew any more about training or timing of nutrients than anyone else off of the street. They have the advantages of being more intelligent on avg than most people, having the knowledge and resources to investigate the things i tell them and make sure im not full of shit, and they usu have enough $ that if serious can afford to eat, train and supplement correctly to get the desired results. The current doctor i use for my trt is a G.P. with no real deep knowledge of that therapy but because he knows me, and that i have a mlt and biology background lets me participate in my treatment. He listens to me...a rarity in todays medical world. He's a very competent physician but i wouldn't ask him about the merits of front squats compared to leg presses...just sayin.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 12, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> again whatever you want kenny,  but as far as calling me " uneducated " i think i did not earn my title as Dr by reading articles on google.



*Omiscient*

Okay, so you are omiscient.  A "God" of all things.  That clearly tell us of your "God" complex.  Thanks for clearing that up. 

Unfortuntely, you a bit dilusional.  Just because you have an expertise in one are doesn't mean you are an expert in another area.  

You clearly have a limit knowledge of anabolics.  

I continue to find it intersting that you are "not going to get into a debate" with me, yet you continue to argue you points.  Semantics...you like to refine things in your terms.

Perhaps phrasing things in your own ling will work.  I would think someone with you maturity would know better.  



Dr.G said:


> medical doctors i know did not get their degrees with 6 hours of pharmacology and etc... they studied about 12 years if not more in college and wrote dozens of articles, the ones you educate yourself with on google.



Medical doctors have more education and knowledge about pharmacueticals than pharmacist?   Pharmacist are just over paid pill counters.  Really???  

Wow, your "God" complex is really kicking in.  

Okay, let play.  How many hours of formal education in pharmacology do you have?  How many hours does the average MD have?  

Here's the rules.  "Because I said so" is NOT an real answer.  I know that is a downer but hey sometimes you actually need to provide some of that hard core research article that you doctors pump out.  

The reality is that YOUR personal knowledge about pharmaceuticals is limited.  You have limited first hand experience, as per YOU.  

You use vague statements and report you know things but CANNOT divluge HOW you know them.  For someone who claims to be a scientist (medical doctor), one would think YOU would be able to quote book and verse.  

However, you are a parrot that keep churping, "Because I said so...Because I am a doctor..."  

Very few medical doctors have any idea about anaboics...or nutrition, physical therapy, exercise physiology, or pharmaceuticals.  

*Jack of All Trades...*

Let me give you a clue.  No one individual know everything.  

The average GP medical doctor is a "Jack of all trades of medicine and master of NONE."  

Also, just because a medical doctor is a specialist in one area it does NOT make them an expert in every area.  Nothing in life works that way.  

*Plumber or Electrician*

Medical specialist fall into one of two areas.  Either they are "Plumbers" or "Electricians".  

No one in their right mind is going to call a plumber to do electrical work at their house.  

Since you are so recognized in this area, I am sure you should have NO problem in post your bio...right?  But that not going to happen, is it.  Evidently, I am psychic.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 12, 2013)

Nice read Kenny.




Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Omiscient*
> 
> Okay, so you are omiscient.  A "God" of all things.  That clearly tell us of your "God" complex.  Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Griffiths (May 12, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Yes that is what happened. My apologies as i certainly didnt mean to insult you or imply what that you're a pseudo anything. He however is a different story. I shall read read those articles on the site before making further judgements on you. Im going to have to pay closer attention in the future to screen names lol.
> .
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



Hi Dave no problem, no offence taken. I agree with what you say about most doctors having very little knowledge of nutrition and pharmacology, I did very little of both at med school. I am in a learning process like everyone else, the only advantage being a doctor gives me is better understanding of physiology to be able to evaluate how things might impact on the human body, ready access to medical journals, full studies etc etc but I still have to study them like everyone else.


----------

